# It's never gonna happen



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Everybody has their idea of the least likely demise of civilization, what is yours ?? And while we are at it what do you think is the most likely to cause "the fall"?? :scratch


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I believe the economy will be the slow decline of life as we know it. The beginning of the end was NAFTA. Terrorist is my second choice, however if they wait long enough our government will dismantel America. Natural disasters are third on my list. Most of these we can over come with our determination.


----------



## InTheTrenches (Feb 21, 2010)

*End Times*

Revelation in the Bible details the events of the end times. There are also references to the end times throughout the entire New Testement. The Seventh Day Adventist Church offers a number of studies to assist in understanding the passages. I found them very interesting and helpful.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, it would be cool if the Bible could really be counted on for prophecying the "end", but gee... so many churches, so many interpretations...

The OP asked which scenario do we think is LEAST likely to cause the demise of civilization...hmmm... Well, from the humor point of view, I'd say that we'd have such worldwide abundance we'd eat ourselves to death while living lives of total leisure. (And I don't just mean the US, I mean as in no more 3rd world nations or hunger in africa)

Seriously, the least likely...probably Global warming. Or the Yellowstone cauldron exploding.

Most likely? A tie between the deterioration of the economy and politics leading to Civil War II, or a terrorist act triggering a sequence of events possibly leading to nuclear war.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

i'm surprised no one's said zombie apocalypse yet!
i mean, we are talking least likley. but i know a lot of people that want it to happen


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yellowstone is past due, I wouldn't put it on my least likely list.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Yellowstone is past due, I wouldn't put it on my least likely list.


my geology professor loves to talk about the yellowstone caldera, and especially the lake


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Least likely?... all my Ex wives showing up to nuke me.... likely? either the bankers or the politicians are gonna put it too us more then they have and the whole house of cards will flutter to the ground.... 

Yes Yellowstone could blow it's top.. or something like that... but if the economy don't nail us I think an EMP will...either one from them or our own Gov... put a stop to this damn thing called a Constitution ..


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Economic collapse which has to happen, there is no way to pay our debt, unless every one in America won the lotto tonight and sent their share of the debt($243,000.00 each) to the government. when the collapse happends, there's always some power hungry people who want to become the dictator, then there's always the millions that don't want a dictator.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

The sun going supper nova. Will never happen.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

catsraven said:


> The sun going supper nova. Will never happen.


haha, that is absolutely correct, main sequence stars can't supernova. pfft!


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

A close friend of mine has an interesting theory on this.
He's been immersed in the ET_UFO phenomena thing for a long time, and absolutely believes in visitation, and governmental cover-up. I asked him why he thought (assuming it's the real deal), that this hasn't been disclosed yet. 
His reply:
"In my opinion, the rumor of a new, exotic, free, or almost free energy source would rock the world's economies to their cores. First you might see Big Oil, and the Energy sector stocks crash.
A confirmed, and displayed new energy source could lead to upheaval in the jobs numbers, as 100's of thousands of jobs and their tax base possibly gets threatened by disclosure. A lot less need for Oil, but of course it's used in almost everything. Transportation would be the kicker, and a LOT less oil would be required. Long term, good for the world. Short term not so good.
What threatens the status quo of the ones in power, will not be allowed, unless something very dramatic happens beyond their control. Around the world record unemployment. Some new jobs would be created, but overall, my belief is the trickle down would earthquake the world’s already shaky economies, and possibly create a deep, dark depression, since oil drives just about everything. If that happens, well I hope you're prepared."

He is well aware of the ridicule associated with this subject.
Sometimes I can get him talk, sometimes not. He has a problem with the people who proclaim to know about this subject, when they have never investigated a thing. (pseudo skeptic) and knows it can threaten a person's core (religious) beliefs.
He doesn't think a panic would set in, (by ET confirmation),
as "over 70% of the U.S. population believes the government/military is withholding hard evidence on the subject." He wants disclosure, yet fears it. 

"Condemnation without investigation is the highest form of IGNORANCE"

-Albert Einstein


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

bstickler92 said:


> haha, that is absolutely correct, main sequence stars can't supernova. pfft!


You get a cookie! You need a binary system for it to go BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

People who believe that in this vast universe we are the only "inteligent " life need to remove their heads from the sand. The parisite class would have everyone believe that Aliens or ET s are evil so that people would react negatively towards them , maybe they are ,but probably not . 
I would think that IF an advanced race were to reveal an energy source they would also be compelled to offer solutions to the economic base, like maybe the parisite class is exposed and everyone gets a fair share. I know it sound socialist but everything that is bought or sold came from the earth (as far as the public knows) so why should some one who know how to manipiulate things get stupid rich from , say a diamond mine while the actual miners work like slaves. :scratch Bring on the ET s it has to beat watching the Government give tax money to their friends (in any country) :beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> People who believe that in this vast universe we are the only "intelligent " life need to remove their heads from the sand.


I couldn't agree more. It is the epitome of human arrogance to think that we are the only intelligent life in the vastness of the universe. :gaah:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a practical, function over form type of guy. I'm don't really believe in things I can't see, but when you look up at all those stars and realize any one of them could be somebody's sun, it makes you wonder. I have to admit at the very least that there's a chance we're not alone. I think the odds are against it that we "own" the universe.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> when you look up at all those stars and realize any one of them could be somebody's sun, it makes you wonder.


And all those stars that we can see with the Naekid eye are just in our galaxy. Beyond those stars there are millions of other galaxies with billions of stars. I feel that the vastness of space is simply beyond our comprehension.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Is there life out there?*

Sure, has to be.. I refuse we are it..BUT, will they show up one day and hand over the keys to the universe? maybe... maybe not.. maybe we taste like chicken.....maybe they do!!...:beercheer:

Joking aside, it's a 50/50 draw that they will be friendly... OR..that we will...

But yes I believe there is life out there heck if God made us and all the other planets.. and we are the best he could do??? I think not... maybe it's a crap shoot and there are millions of life forms..and it's a game to see which is truly worthy of being...

We're screwed!!!


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Joking aside, it's a 50/50 draw that they will be friendly... OR..that we will...


 I think a civilization that has figured out the mysteries of interstellar travel, would be so far advanced to us, that they will have gotten past the "warring" stage. I also believe if they were going to "eat" us, we would have been toast a long time ago.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

catsraven said:


> You get a cookie! You need a binary system for it to go BOOM!!!!!


I think you're confusing the x-ray binary remnant remnant with the supermassive originator... or maybe the 'Binary Deathstar' that has been getting hyped for the past few years :dunno: then again many(most?) 'massive' stars are formed in pairs, but I don't know if that's a prerequisite for (super)novae :dunno:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Considering all the billions of stars/suns out there...I can't believe our rock is the only one with life. 

Which still doesn't answer if intelligent life exists... ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would NOT be so quick to write off the Zombie Apocalypse just yet. Y'all ever really watch those Obama Supporters at their rallys......? SO much like zombies, it's scary......

I think the LGM's HAVE been visiting us - but they have seen our TV and movies...... they KNOW how we would treat aliens....... 
No way do they want to end up in our cookpots....... 

Jellystone and the miriad other Natural Disasters awaiting their time..... Might happen in our life times, might not.

My money is on the Social-Economic Meltdown, courtesy of The Kings of DC and the World Banksters......... They MUST totally dismantle our entire basic civilization in order to rebuild it to their liking. THEN.... it's back to the Dark Ages and Feudalism for us...... 

The Tangos nuking us is further down the list - their World Bankster masters don't want too much destruction of the infrastructure before they take us over......


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Least likely, space alien invasion.

Most likely, an increasing population and decreasing food supply.

People will be starving and create complete anarchy merely trying to stay alive, and civilization will be destroyed.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

dahur said:


> I think a civilization that has figured out the mysteries of interstellar travel, would be so far advanced to us, that they will have gotten past the "warring" stage. I also believe if they were going to "eat" us, we would have been toast a long time ago.


OH YEA!! So...explain the Klingon's:!! :dunno:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Least likely-any number of things-huge terrorist atack, sudden governmental collapse, aliens, etc...

Most likely-some natural disaster on a global scale (my pet concern is a huge meteor impact) that will completely unhinge an already shaky economy and food production system. Say a huge meteor lands somewhere, even in Antarctica, out of the blue. The earth could be veiled in dust and debris for years, making a "winter" long enough to freeze or starve to death basically the whole world. It's happened before, just like Yellowstone. I don't know why I worry about that so much but I do.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Intelligent life on other planets? Supernovas? Yellowstone? Haha, you guys aren't much into fiction are you? The LEAST LIKELY thing to happen is for politicians to confess and be honest when they run for election. The resulting catastrophe??? ... mass rioting, loss of hope, anger, huge numbers of people just keeling over in shock holding their stomach and incoherently mumbling, "I don't believe it ... I just don't believe it ... nothing like this has ever happened in the history of the earth ... [email protected]!! has frozen over ... the devil is suffering from frostbite ... the end has come ..."


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I think you're confusing the x-ray binary remnant remnant with the supermassive originator... or maybe the 'Binary Deathstar' that has been getting hyped for the past few years :dunno: then again many(most?) 'massive' stars are formed in pairs, but I don't know if that's a prerequisite for (super)novae :dunno:


you do not need a binary system for a supernova to happen. i was in an astronomy class last year and my teacher focused on this a lot. the only starts that will go supernova are the blue giants. they are blue because they are the hottest burning stars and even though they are the biggest, they burn their fuel(Hydrogen) faster than any other star. if you've ever seen "Star Salesman" they you'll know the Blue Giants to be the sports cars of the star world.(fast and short lived) but binary systems can be of blue giants, main sequence(like our sun) and tiny red stars. oh, and if jupiter was any bigger, the Sol system would be a binary star system


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Intelligent life on other planets? Supernovas? Yellowstone? Haha, you guys aren't much into fiction are you? The LEAST LIKELY thing to happen is for politicians to confess and be honest when they run for election. The resulting catastrophe??? ... mass rioting, loss of hope, anger, huge numbers of people just keeling over in shock holding their stomach and incoherently mumbling, "I don't believe it ... I just don't believe it ... nothing like this has ever happened in the history of the earth ... [email protected]!! has frozen over ... the devil is suffering from frostbite ... the end has come ..."


Now, THAT'S funny! Honest politicians, hilarious.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Intelligent life on other planets? Supernovas? Yellowstone? Haha, you guys aren't much into fiction are you? The LEAST LIKELY thing to happen is for politicians to confess and be honest when they run for election. The resulting catastrophe??? ... mass rioting, loss of hope, anger, huge numbers of people just keeling over in shock holding their stomach and incoherently mumbling, "I don't believe it ... I just don't believe it ... nothing like this has ever happened in the history of the earth ... [email protected]!! has frozen over ... the devil is suffering from frostbite ... the end has come ..."


I take back space alien invasion, that's way less likely. lol


----------



## townparkradio (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd say the "least likely" thing is zombies as well. there's horrible scientific flaws in every explanation for them, barring flatout MAGIC which keeps the zombies up even when they're just skeletons (mmm Army of Darkness).

In fact I kinda wonder why people SERIOUSLY prepare for that, I know a guy who calls himself "ZombieHunter" and swears up and down that's his specialty. Frankly, to me, that seems like specializing in killing Klingons. I thought the zombie scenario was just supposed to be a mental exercise like nuclear fallout to test the extent of your preparedness.

I take that back. the LEAST likely scenario is my suddenly becoming the ruler of the world and making everyone watch 80's cartoons and listen to hippie music and Weird Al music two hours a day, and society breaks down because people are just too darn happy and cheerful to continue screwing each other over.. which, as we know, is absolutely crucial for our way of life to continue as we know it.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> OH YEA!! So...explain the Klingon's:!! :dunno:


No, the Klingon's are our friends. Don't you watch ST next Generation? It's the Romulans we have to watch out for!


----------



## dosadi (Oct 10, 2010)

LLeast likely is an environmental / space caused life ending event. IT will happen, but probably not in my or my children's life time.

Most likely IMHO is an economic collapse that will either result in an ongoing slide into a police state or the balkanization of the USA into many smaller states, with reagional governtmental solutions ranging from anarchy through dictatorships.

IN between will be the current depression as it deepens and hopefully Americans will rise to the occasion as they managed to the last great depression.

D.


----------



## windcatcher270 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mama always said "life is like a box of chocolates, ya never know what your gonna get!!


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

I find we are plenty busy staying on top of the most likely, the more likely and the mini disasters that happen regularly as part of being alive.

Least likely, mass electricution by hackers through the internet.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Economic collapse which has to happen, there is no way to pay our debt, unless every one in America won the lotto tonight and sent their share of the debt($243,000.00 each) to the government. when the collapse happends, there's always some power hungry people who want to become the dictator, then there's always the millions that don't want a dictator.


I was in the Philippines in June & i was getting 48 pesos there for each dollar. 
Now they are only giving 43 pesos for each dollar ,that is a drop of about 18%

piglett


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

bread and circuss'

Just like the end of the Roman empire

We are already there, it's just going to take a nudge.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Correctamundo, Riverdale! History does repeat itself and the comparisons with the Roman Empire are accurate. I dont know what is least likely, but the depression of all time is coming and is unstoppable. There is no historical precident for what we are facing soon, I am betting the farm on it!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*demise of civilization*

I never put much thought into the demise of civilization,,but it would have to be a cataclysmic event I would think..now Societys breakdown I think will happen in such a way..the economys collapse..which would result in riots within two weeks..couple that with more ppl on the planet that it can feed and soon to get worse..well if I were the government all tucked securely away in a state of the art bunker sipping champagne at a bunker party..I would be thinking to myself and prob others ..wouldnt it be too bad if a super virus escaped..and took out say..mmmm..40-60% of the people that hate us,,you get the jist..kill two birds with one stone kinda thing..and after the virus ran its course..we could step out into the light and create the country as we see fit..and there would be no more elections..only appointments made by us..the New World Royalty (for life)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The only reason this scenario will not be played out, azurevirus, is the one thing most dont think of...how would they dispose of the bodies, not even considering animals??

Hence, the H1N1 to take out a few thousand at a time, and possibly sterilize many, but the internet proved its usefulness.

Then a few months later, another disaster...like Katrina, Haiti, the Gulf of Mexico, untested gardasil, and other world events-- it's happpening.
TPTB have been patient for decades...why rush now.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Jayjay..you arent too far from me.Im about 24 miles south of Murray...its like meeting a fellow prepper..cool..on the bodies Im thinking if the disease lasted 2 yrs..Im guessing some bugs could spread pretty fast if they were meant//built to..if the ppl in the bunkers stayed in the bunkers for seven to eight yrs..between the animals..cannibals..and just natures elements on an unprotected human body say within 5-6 yrs after death...I dont know if there would be too much to worry about as far when the NWO..showed their faces in the light again (dead bodywise)..plus..whatever survivors that made it would become slaves to the Bunker ppl and thus do anything for food (police up corpses)..just my thoughts..albeit some are bordering on the near radical or sci fi..I just dont trust the government, I would put nothing past these ppl if it came down to "us" or them


----------



## windcatcher270 (Dec 9, 2010)

mama always said "Life is like a box of candy, you never know what you are gonna get"

Forest Gump


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

For all those with questions on other life forms I offer this idea to consider.

Can ANY one of you name all the red flowers that exist on Earth, and I MEAN all of them? Nothing else, just red ones, not types or sizes or forms, just red. Quite a daunting task isn't it? The variety of just red flowers on earth is huge!!.

This is the variety on one planet, in one solar system, in one universe, and in one dimension if you swing that way too.

So, be you an evolution/bang person, or a God person, either way, variety is a constant.

So with all the planets, in all the solar systems, in all the unreachable universes, or even dimensions that do or could exist, we are the ONLY ones that there are? Oh PULLEEZZZ?? 

That is the absolute worst arrogance of humankind. 

"Oh there aren't any space critters, only us." Says the guy with the "Jack-a-lope" on his wall and who regularly hunts for bigfoot.

The only thing that worries me is they already know about us and have written us off as useless and having "no intelligent life down here." 
(See previously, above mentioned life form.)


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you were a 'Space Visitor' and had been receiving the Earth's Radio and TV/Movie broadcasts for the last century, seeing how our society views and treats "Aliens"....... would YOU want to try a First Contact!? :dunno:

They probably consider us (and rightfully so, I think!) to be still hopelessly primitive socially and too dangerous.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

"Normalcy Bias" is what is called when you think that something that has never happened will never happen............but this time it will happen.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

catsraven said:


> The sun going supper nova. Will never happen.


Your right the sun won't super nova, its lack of mass prevents that.



Ponce said:


> "Normalcy Bias" is what is called when you think that something that has never happened will never happen............but this time it will happen.


On the other hand. I believe we will find the ultimate question, then answer it with 42.


----------



## windcatcher270 (Dec 9, 2010)

*LIFE*

Mama always said,

"life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get"


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> If you were a 'Space Visitor' and had been receiving the Earth's Radio and TV/Movie broadcasts for the last century, seeing how our society views and treats "Aliens"....... would YOU want to try a First Contact!? :dunno:
> 
> They probably consider us (and rightfully so, I think!) to be still hopelessly primitive socially and too dangerous.


"They probably consider us (and rightfully so, I think!) to be still hopelessly primitive socially and too dangerous."

Yup. My theory: "If", the Visitors have been here, are here, they for sure would know this is a warring planet, there always has been conflict going on somewhere, always fighting somebody. 
They would know that if they were able to figure out the mysteries of interstellar travel, then someday we might too. At that point, we, and our nuclear capabilities, will become a threat to them. 
Maybe they better keep an eye on us and our technological advances, in case that day ever gets here. Because we are dangerous. And primitive, (to them)
Watch us. Show themselves occasionally, to test our capabilities.

"When the long awaited solution to the UFO problem comes, I believe that it will prove to be not merely the next small step in the march of science, but a mighty and totally unexpected quantum leap."

Dr J Allen Hynek
Former Investigator of the US Air Force Project Blue Book.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Theoretically, if aliens are watching; then they have advanced technologies quite beyond ours at the moment and have not used these technologies to blow themselves up or they would not be here. That would make them safer than we are as a species.

A speicies of aliens are; following this line of thought, therefore, likely to let us keep stumbling along until we learn to be peaceful (do not blow ourselves up); or, blow ourselves up. Either way the aliens do not need to do anything to solve the equasion.


----------



## dentorian (Dec 4, 2010)

In my oppinion what will happen is that all the countrys that have depts to other countrys like australia american european countrys ect will refuse to pay the country that lended to them and will result in worl war 3 :2thumb: and the thing is all the countrys i have mentione are all in an alliance :/


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Just for discussion...

_Theoretically, if aliens are watching; then they have advanced technologies quite beyond ours at the moment and have not used these technologies to blow themselves up or they would not be here. That would make them safer than we are as a species._

We don't know that...we've not blown ourselves up yet and it's very unlikely except in silly science fiction. It's due to quirks when a society or civlization begins. The Roman civilization was far more advanced than many which sprang up later and even some existing now.

We might outlast others.

_A speicies of aliens are; following this line of thought, therefore, likely to let us keep stumbling along until we learn to be peaceful (do not blow ourselves up); or, blow ourselves up. Either way the aliens do not need to do anything to solve the equasion. _

Why do some believe that utter peacefulness is a natural development in societies? We'd be better off being prepared to act like a very war-like species when it comes to encounters with alien civilizations so we have a fall back plan.

The same might go for any more advanced civilization we meet.

The Navajo weren't conquered by the United States, nor were the powerful Northwest Pacific Coastal tribes. We make a naive assumption based on a lack of heavy conflict with those tribes that they were 'peaceful'. They weren't, they were so powerful and wealthy that we found it better to *trade, treaty and trick *rather than fight them and those tribes still exist and have power today. They provide successful examples of how to deal with an encounter with a technologically superior group and we can learn a lot from them. Be ready to fight. Be ready to fight hard. But also be ready to do complex diplomacy that lets outsiders know that you're not worth attacking and you've got capability.

This is a simple, logical view:

_If you've got the capability and mindset to be incredibly warlike it doesn't have to be used and you're prepared if it's necessary.

If you're fully peaceful and anticipate that others will be the same, you're vulnerable without a fall back._

*It's better to have a capacity that's not needed than not have a capacity that's needed.*

*What is going to potentially destroy us?*

Here's one possibility: Warped views on 'compassion' combined and influencing with a lack of solid resolve.

We're going to be faced with a pandemic that's not going to be managed because we've established that _the right to infect is more important than the right to protect_. We're not going to deal with interior and exterior threats with the level we should. We do a belly button examination of our own minor 'flaws' when facing people who kill innocent people en masse and cut the heads off of people. We arrest our soldiers, police and agents and vilify ourselves in the media for minor transgressions when dealing with people who commit crimes so monsterous it's sickening.

If further explanation is needed, here's examples of why we're done:

Think about this...some stupid soldiers put underwear on some prisoner's head, counter productive, inappropriate. It doesn't matter that some depicted murdered Kurd men, women and children with chemical weapons. So we publish the fact underwear was put on their heads and condemn this horror. Then there's over the top retaliation of killing innocent people by Islamic Fundi terrorists in sometimes ghastly ways. So American Liberals don't condemn those killings or the original ones, but are hot about the undies on the head thing. 'Compassion' also leads to lies, such as 'torture doesn't work'. By skilled interrogators it most certainly works.

There is a hospital in Los Angeles that hasn't had any but illegal mothers give birth to children in years. None of these births are paid for by the parents but rather they're paid for by the citizens of California. There's a false portrayal of illegals who are hard workers as being simply good people, seeking to better their lives, but thousands were involved in the child slavery sex operations in the migrant farm areas in the United States, revealed earlier this month, where these 'good, hard working people' paid to have sex with girls as young as 12 who they knew were being kept against their will. (There are good folks who are illegals, but not all are as the media depicts.)

One of my coworkers was on a jury where a child molester couldn't get convicted. Hung jury. Despite the mounds of evidence and everyone being convinced that the perp did the crime, the hold out said she didn't want to ruin the life of the child molester. When my coworked demanded "What about his victims?" She replied words to the effect of "Well that's been done, but we don't need to victimize this young man." Happens with killers, rapists, murderers and thieves and erodes societal trust and justice. There were folks who elevated Tookie Williams, a racist killer to hero status. The man laughed about killing 'Buddha heads'. He deliberately killed Asians.

In the past, 'shame' kept some of the unwed mothers issues in check. It's unfair and horrible to treat a child from an unmarried mother differently, however, the net effect was to prevent many women from putting out so rapidly, without marriage. Now there's no shame in being unmarried, no penalty, and we've huge numbers of unwed mothers, most not working and the rest of us pay for it...all because of compassion. People ask "Should the children suffer?" One way of looking at it is perhaps MILLIONS wouldn't have been born so suffer without this permissiveness.

For example, AIDS was the easiest to prevent plagues to ever strike mankind. It became widespread when we had a knowledge of disease processes although we'll never have full knowledge in that realm, but it was detected very early, not only to a behavior but to regions. It was a behavior based disease that might have easily been contained by testing and isolation. We lacked resolve. Some other countries with fewer civil liberties contained and delayed the spread. The United States brought diplomatic pressure against those governments that used draconian measures to check AIDS.

We know who is responsible for most of the bombings, the terrorism and a high percentage of the beheadings in the world. We've the highest level of treason within a very small group. (The highest ranking U.S. Military Officer of Islamic Descent was partially responsible for the barracks bombing. He was a traitor.) We never experienced this level of treason among our citizens in the past*, even among fanatical Nazis and Japanese. In contrast, the Americans of German descent served honorably and bravely in both the Pacific and Europe, and the Japanese Americans did the same, and even provided the most highly decorated United States combat unit of that war. We lack the resolve to understand this is a different threat.

*While Irish Catholic Americans contributed in disproportionate wasy to this country, especially in the military and law enforcement, in the 1840's some Catholic Americans, mostly first generation Irishmen who betrayed the country by going over to the Mexican side during the Mexican American War is still the highest percent of traitors among American military forces, however, they at least deserted, provided notice, donned another uniform and fought openly, retaining some honor and their numbers included only a few NCO's and mostly lower ranked soldiers. It might be argued that the number of Islamic Americans who betray this country might be due to some of the early assimilation problems experienced by other groups at different times...but some groups continue to have problems and high crime rates.


----------



## mermaid_girl (Jan 9, 2014)

gypsysue said:


> Yeah, it would be cool if the Bible could really be counted on for prophecying the "end", but gee... so many churches, so many interpretations...
> 
> The OP asked which scenario do we think is LEAST likely to cause the demise of civilization...hmmm... Well, from the humor point of view, I'd say that we'd have such worldwide abundance we'd eat ourselves to death while living lives of total leisure. (And I don't just mean the US, I mean as in no more 3rd world nations or hunger in africa)
> 
> ...


Humm, I disagree with your view on global warming. I believe it will have huge affects on the globe and it will be here sooner than we know. I believe the government is keeping quite about all the real threats in this area. 
I do believe in time, terrorism will become more and more a greater threat in the U.S. And world wide as you do. These fighters will gain access to technology just as we have....can you imagine terrorists with drones?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Perhaps you haven't heard much about global warming because it sounds a little ridiculous to talk about while we're all freezing our a$$es off. . Some of us are old enough to remember when the government/experts were telling us we are all going to freeze to death. Now, even the experts can't deny the evidence against global warming so the new buzz word is "climate change". Listen for it in the MSM.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Least likely? Extraterrestrials invade earth.

Most likely? Gradual economic decline, resulting in a lack of availability of products, and ridiculous levels of inflation.

Right behind that is, I believe, some event which brings down the grid - whether that is a Carrington-type event, or terrorist/military attack.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard much about global warming because it sounds a little ridiculous to talk about while we're all freezing our a$$es off. . Some of us are old enough to remember when the government/experts were telling us we are all going to freeze to death. Now, even the experts can't deny the evidence against global warming so the new buzz word is "climate change". Listen for it in the MSM.


With all due respect, your tiny little part of the planet ain't exactly "global". While the northeastern and central US (about 2% of the planet) are experiencing colder weather, northern Russia and Australia are experiencing higher than normal temperatures. Yes, that's both northern and southern hemispheres. As a matter of fact, where I'm sitting today is about 10 - 12 degrees above normal for this time of year. So I reckon when you average it out, you know, _globally_, it's warming.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> With all due respect, your tiny little part of the planet ain't exactly "global". While the northeastern and central US (about 2% of the planet) are experiencing colder weather, northern Russia and Australia are experiencing higher than normal temperatures. Yes, that's both northern and southern hemispheres. As a matter of fact, where I'm sitting today is about 10 - 12 degrees above normal for this time of year. So I reckon when you average it out, you know, _globally_, it's warming.


Actually if you average things out it is far more likely to be, well, average.

The jet stream changes and dumps some cold or rain in another spot making someplace drier or warmer. The ocean generates an El Nino or La Nina. Weather changes and then changes back, that's what weather does.

Christmas 1776 the Delaware River froze over. One thousand years ago the vikings lived in Greenland. When they moved there the received 80% of their sustenance from the land. When they abandoned Greenland they were receiving 20% of their sustenance from the land. It is colder in Greenland today and the change can't be from man made causes because it occurred before the industrial age.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard much about global warming because it sounds a little ridiculous to talk about while we're all freezing our a$$es off. . Some of us are old enough to remember when the government/experts were telling us we are all going to freeze to death. Now, even the experts can't deny the evidence against global warming so the new buzz word is "climate change". Listen for it in the MSM.


Or in the 1970's when the "Experts" told us that we only had 10 years of oil left. They missed the mark on that one didn't they!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

"Experts" are wrong all the time, and anyone can cherry pick their prophets. I'm just pointing out the fallacy of basing an opinion on global warming on the conditions on one little part of the planet.

I, being an ecologist, absolutely believe that we are living in an era of rapid climate change. I pay no attention to talking heads in the media, but instead go to the source; the scientists' peer-reviewed publications and the raw data. I can look up 100 years of existing climate data and crunch the numbers myself, thank you very much. I have no political agenda. My job would actually be much simpler if I didn't have to worry about how changes in temperatures and precipitation will affect the area I'm responsible for managing. So while you may find individual scientists debating over specific changes, they are almost all in agreement that the changes are happening much faster than expected.

I don't care to argue whether climate change phenomena are real or not. It doesn't matter how you feel about it, the changes are happening anyway, and there's nothing we can do about it. Or more precisely, nothing we _will_ do about it. The economic changes needed to prevent climate change are just as disruptive as the events themselves. Most humans won't exchange short-term deprivation for uncertain long-term gain. My personal belief is that we've already passed the recovery threshold, so any carbon-sequestering economic changes won't matter in the long run anyway. This belief is contrary to most scientists' public opinion, so I usually keep it to myself. However, I have found a growing number of scientists also personally believing the same. You just have to get them in a bar and pour adult beverages down their throat.

As a matter of fact, climate change is the reason I have begun prepping in earnest. Our current way of life is based on the relatively stable climate conditions over the last few centuries. We've built cities on coastlines that haven't changed much in several hundred years. We've established large scale agriculture in parts of the country where irrigation is and will be the only way to bring in a crop, and now the aquifers are depleting. (Most major aquifers in the US are of Pleistocene origin, remnants of glaciers from the last Ice Age. That water is not being replaced.) I prep for a time when major crop failures will bring devastating hunger to major parts of the world, including the US. Where wars are not fought over oil, but clean water. Where millions, perhaps billions of coastal inhabitants become refugees moving inland, because most of the world's population lives within a short distance from the ocean.

Will these changes take place tomorrow? Nope. In ten years? Maybe. In twenty or thirty? Certainly. Do I hope I'm wrong? Absolutely. Life would be much better for my children and grandchildren without all this turmoil. And in the meantime I try to strike a balance between living for today and preparing for an uncertain future.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Actually if you average things out it is far more likely to be, well, average.
> 
> The jet stream changes and dumps some cold or rain in another spot making someplace drier or warmer. The ocean generates an El Nino or La Nina. Weather changes and then changes back, that's what weather does.
> 
> Christmas 1776 the Delaware River froze over. One thousand years ago the vikings lived in Greenland. When they moved there the received 80% of their sustenance from the land. When they abandoned Greenland they were receiving 20% of their sustenance from the land. It is colder in Greenland today and the change can't be from man made causes because it occurred before the industrial age.


Won't argue with this at all. My point is that our human population is many, many times higher than what it was then, and the effects of change will be many times more devastating. Matters not whether changes are of human or natural origin. Those Vikings in Greenland were still either A. dead, or B. refugees.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> "Experts" are wrong all the time, and anyone can cherry pick their prophets. I'm just pointing out the fallacy of basing an opinion on global warming on the conditions on one little part of the planet.
> 
> I, being an ecologist, absolutely believe that we are living in an era of rapid climate change. I pay no attention to talking heads in the media, but instead go to the source; the scientists' peer-reviewed publications and the raw data. I can look up 100 years of existing climate data and crunch the numbers myself, thank you very much. I have no political agenda. My job would actually be much simpler if I didn't have to worry about how changes in temperatures and precipitation will affect the area I'm responsible for managing. So while you may find individual scientists debating over specific changes, they are almost all in agreement that the changes are happening much faster than expected.
> 
> ...


Can I triple...no, QUADRUPLE "like" this??


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

OK to help get this moving in the other direction:

My second most-likely SHTF scenario involves hyperinflation and economic collapse. My least-likely scenario involves aliens or zombies. Real ones, not border jumpers or sheeple.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> OK to help get this moving in the other direction:
> 
> My second most-likely SHTF scenario involves hyperinflation and economic collapse. My least-likely scenario involves aliens or zombies. Real ones, not border jumpers or sheeple.


I'd move that to #1 threat and call it a day.

what was the "reason" for the first ice age before industrialization? cow farts. fantastic! and the population today!!!! (people + cows + landfills now actively producing methane) has not spawned a new ice age.... really???? because you'd think if cow farts made the first ice age, and there was only a fraction of the cows and a fraction of the people and a fraction of the landfills...

I'm gonna say science follows the bucks, and that I dont care who gets "published", and that I can watch things we're doing with our currency and realize it's retarded, and I only have to point at Argentina to PROVE IT ALREADY HAPPENED in our lifetime. As opposed to "science" telling me about global warming and climate change while they mount their sensors at the end of runways, bolted to a foundry smokestack or completely ignore the amount of birds that are killed by "green" energy wind turbines... or better yet, lets talk about the horrific chemicals and cost of producing the batteries for "green" cars. maybe they want to ignore underwater erupting volcanoes while they talk about melting polar caps... 

I agree we do a LOT of retarded stuff to our environment, but that will not be what kills a lot of people in North America in the upcoming years.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> I would NOT be so quick to write off the Zombie Apocalypse just yet. Y'all ever really watch those Obama Supporters at their rallys......? SO much like zombies, it's scary......


I would have put both and R and D's in that bucket.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Least likely will be either Aliens or something like Yellowstone, etc. happening.
Most likely I feel will be like others feel, a slow economic/energy decline and the gubermints whether big or small trying to take charge.
I also feel at some point something, not sure what will cause another shot heard around the world, which could spark mass revolutions.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

most likely: currency collapse
least likely: :dunno:


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

One day we wake up and:

Politicians decide to be honest and work for the people instead of themselves.
Taxes go down. A lot.
The Fed stops printing funny money.
Academia and schools start educating people instead of stultifying and collectivizing them.
The MSM stops acting like progressive rabid clowns and starts doing their job.
Women stop blaming men for EVERYTHING and start behaving (and learn how to cook)
Cops abandon the Gestapo-ninja-wannabee attitude and go back to doing their job instead of terrorizing the citizens.
Political Correctness is understood for the sick joke it is and is treated with derision.
No more “press 1 for English”
No more moral relativism.
No more multiculturalism.
No more anti-white racism.

And then 90% of the population dies of the shock of it and there’s the demise of civilization for you.

Yeah, that’s the least likely scenario. Don’t worry about it.

Actually a real zombie apocalypse is MORE likely and that won’t happen.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> One day we wake up and:
> 
> Politicians decide to be honest and work for the people instead of themselves.
> Taxes go down. A lot.
> ...


Hmmm... really? Point #6-- I think you need to become better aquainted with grimm.

Point #7 gestapo/ninja wannabe? I can't remember ever putting some one in a concentration camp, incinerating them in an oven, or cutting some one's head off with a sword. Further more accusing some one of being a wannabe implies that you approve of such behavior. I think that you need to put your brain in gear before engaging your mouth.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

You probably mean "Grimm", the series? I don't watch it so I don't get the reference. Apologies for my ignorance.

The level of useless, indecent violence and disregard for the rule of law and again, decency, that the LE community is showing these days doesn't need anything more than the pointing out of the many examples all around us to justify the qualification. I can provide you with many links that will establish this behind any doubt. OTOH you can just search for "police brutality" or any other equivalent and you'll get . . . wait, let me try . . . 711,325 results.

The word "wannabe" means "1. One who aspires to a role or position. 2. One who imitates the behavior, customs, or dress of an admired person or group." The aspiration goes for "Gestapo" and the imitation of behavior goes for "ninja" and both fit the current LE situation perfectly. That's how most act and how most do (or want to) look.

Here you have a few examples. I can provide you with many more:

Man forced by police to have enemas, colonoscopy settles lawsuit
http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/upiUPI-20140117-095544-4750

Voluntary government checkpoints spark backlash
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/06/government-checkpoints-driving/4265633/

Defense Department gives local police equipment designed for a war zone
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/2...pment-designed-for-warzone/?intcmp=latestnews

Coming to a Police Dept. near You...
http://www.belgrade-news.com/opinio...cle_f21c8780-515d-11e3-9f97-001a4bcf887a.html

Our Kids: Victims of the Rough Grasp of the State
http://www.americanthinker.com/2013/11/our_kids_victims_of_the_rough_grasp_of_the
_state.html

Tennessee school safety officer arrests parent for calmly objecting to pick-up policy
http://boingboing.net/2013/11/19/tennessee-school-safety-office.html

Federal agents' pre-dawn raid on reporter's home raises questions
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013...-dawn-raid-on-reporter-home-raises-questions/

'Gestapo' tactics meet senior citizens at Yellowstone
http://www.newburyportnews.com/local/x1442580373/Gestapo-tactics-meet-senior-citizens-at-Yellowstone

Ruby Ridge 20th Anniversary
(Yes, it was 20 years ago. No, we don't forget. This is America, not that the nazis in LE give a damn.)
http://www.copblock.org/19646/ruby-ridge-20th-anniversary/

Lake Roosevelt park ranger shot man near son, family says
http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2013/sep/17/lake-roosevelt-park-ranger-shot-man-near-son/

Caught on camera: Family claims they were brutalized by deputy
http://www.khou.com/video/featured-videos/Caught-on-camera-Deputy-brutalizes-a-family-223074081.html

Video Shows Pembroke Pines Cop Punching Mentally Ill Girl
http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/08/08/video-shows-pembroke-pines-cop-punching-mentally-ill-girl/

Police stun gun kills Florida teen
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/08/07/teen-dies-taser/2630027/

Video of Cop Slapping 10-Year-Old Boy Stirs Outrage
http://www.infowars.com/video-of-cop-slapping-10-year-old-boy-stirs-outrage/

And there you have it, the Gestapoization of the LE community. The common citizen is seen today by its own LE like the German Gestapo saw the Jews in 1944: no rights, no respect, "I can shot you and get away with it and all you can do is bleet"

I have plenty more, just let me know if you want them posted.

I've read the opinion of a SWAT cop that went like this (verbatim): "if you receive a visit from the SWAT team, in my book, you are a sh!t bird" Nice. Is "sh!t bird" some kind of new-cop-speak technical jargon? Is it in the manuals? How about the MANY times the SWAT team gets the address wrong? How about the visited victim was actually innocent? Who cares, right? "Nuke'em from orbit, it's the only way to be sure" Riiiiight . . . we are the ones who pay your salaries, not aliens!

And I know there are some good cops out there. Every organization has some good people. But they keep quiet and don't make waves. You know very well how it goes. You can't clean up your own act because the few good cops out there are scared to death of speaking out or acting upon what they know. So the Gestapoization will continue. Today the citizen is afraid of its own LE community. This is not how a republic is supposed to work. This is 100% un-American. Afghanis and Iraqis get treated better by our soldiers than we are treated by our own LEOs. If they wrongly kill somebody they get in trouble. Today LEOs kill plenty of innocent citizens and "there will be an investigation" and that night they throw a party and they call the party "investigation" "Hey, don't worry . . . we 'investigated' . . . we 'investigated' all night long!!"


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> You probably mean "Grimm", the series? I don't watch it so I don't get the reference. Apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> The level of useless, indecent violence and disregard for the rule of law and again, decency, that the LE community is showing these days doesn't need anything more than the pointing out of the many examples all around us to justify the qualification. I can provide you with many links that will establish this behind any doubt. OTOH you can just search for "police brutality" or any other equivalent and you'll get . . . wait, let me try . . . 711,325 results.
> 
> ...


You know what bub, I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you over this "good cop, bad cop" B/S. You made a sexist remark about women, and then you, like many others, lump all cops into the same category, all the while loudly proclaiming that you know that there are good cops, and then again place them back into the same category by saying that they are bad cops because they don't speak up. As far as the cops killing innocent people, If a person tries to stab, shoot or otherwise try's to hurt me, you damn well better believe I'm going to kill them, and so would you, so, don't lay you're phony, narrow minded B/S on me. Further more all websites are suspect in that they sensationalize, make up, or just out right lie, and are no better than the main stream media, and if you believe everything they, say you're just as bad as they are.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> I have plenty more, just let me know if you want them posted.


I'd like to see more. 

BTW: The only time we have had concentration camps in the US, as far as I know, is during the civil war and during WWII. Of course, I'm not counting what we did to the Native Americans or counting the reservations as concentration camps.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> You know what bub, I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you over this "good cop, bad cop" B/S. You made a sexist remark about women, and then you, like many others, lump all cops into the same category, all the while loudly proclaiming that you know that there are good cops, and then again place them back into the same category by saying that they are bad cops because they don't speak up. As far as the cops killing innocent people, If a person tries to stab, shoot or otherwise try's to hurt me, you damn well better believe I'm going to kill them, and so would you, so, don't lay you're phony, narrow minded B/S on me. Further more all websites are suspect in that they sensationalize, make up, or just out right lie, and are no better than the main stream media, and if you believe everything they, say you're just as bad as they are.


Yeah . . . after the war many a Gestapo type also went around talking about how the Holocaust hadn't happened and asking the world not to believe all those "suspect" news about mass killings and all those who wanted to "sensationalize" things. Many are still doing it. Sieg Heil!

Your reply is rather weak. Like soup made for two that suddenly needs to feed twelve. Warm water is not soup.

You just proved what kind of cop you are.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> I'd like to see more.
> 
> BTW: The only time we have had concentration camps in the US, as far as I know, is during the civil war and during WWII. Of course, I'm not counting what we did to the Native Americans or counting the reservations as concentration camps.


The War of Northern Aggression was an unjust and criminal enterprise if there has ever been one.

The concentration camps for Americans of Japanese descent during WW2. It was unjust and unnecessary. Many Americans of Japanese descent fought and many died fighting on our side against the fascist Japanese across the ocean. They were as good as or better than the best of non Japanese descent. What was done to their families was pure racism.

I might post some more links although if you think about it the thread was not about this.

There's plenty of stuff on the net. Search for "police brutality", "police abuse", "police misconduct", "swat gets the wrong address" (especially this last one, it's horrifying)

Maybe we go back to the "It's never gonna happen" subject.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I Googled "84 Year old jaywalker" earlier. I know what you mean.


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> I Googled "84 Year old jaywalker" earlier. I know what you mean.


Yeap. That's a horrible and typical case. Pity some people have their badges so close to their eyes they can't see anything else. It's part of a huge whole problem. We are loosing it. We are loosing it all. And so fast.


----------

